# Your favorite pictures of your horse



## 3rdTimestheCharm

My profile pic is also one of my favorites =)


----------



## Haley

It's so hard to pick! I've had her for so long I've amassed more pictures than I'd care to count. These are up at the top though:


----------



## PaintHorseMares

One of my favorite pictures is still this one of our 2013 APHA colt "Buckshot" when he was 3 weeks old. He is here with us growing up with our four mares and even at 3 weeks, he was in the pasture with the look of being the "big man" of the farm.


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here are a few pictures that are my favourite.


----------



## Cat by the Sea

My favorite picture I've taken of Talana so far:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

These are all such great pictures!! You all have very pretty horses =)


----------



## clumsychelsea

I have a few favourites! Not necessarily because they're "quality" pictures.

I love this one of my sister learning how to lead my mare! She had never done it before. 





































And this one is my ultimate favourite... I just love how all the colours look.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Oooh, this is hard! I am a photo-maniac, I take pictures of Nav pretty much every time I'm out there! So I have more than I can count... Here are some though

This first one probably is my favorite. Just everything about it makes me happy. I think this is a couple years old. 









Here are a few others I really like too.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Most of my riding has been on other folks horses. This is the only horse I've owned since I was a kid. Cocoa was a BLM mustang and was over 20 when she was, more or less, dropped into my lap. She's been retired for several years now. Here we are heading out to a weekend hunting camp.


----------



## IndianaJones

The boys on the back lawn....and then one of him out cold, after a vet visit...using the stall door for a nap spot


----------



## lostastirrup

Took a pony to grandparents diamond jubilee, horses and horse foibles were part of their courtship so they thought it would be neat if I brought one over to commemorate. I love these of that event.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl




----------



## Cherrij

clumsychelsea said:


> I have a few favourites! Not necessarily because they're "quality" pictures.
> 
> I love this one of my sister learning how to lead my mare! She had never done it before.


Your sister is matching up with the mare's halter


----------



## kiltsrhott

I love these photos! You guys captured some great moments! Somehow, there's never anyone around with a camera for the really special moments with my horse. I do have some pictures I like though...


----------



## darkpony

Its so hard to choose. I have had my gelding for 13 years. I have a million favorites!


----------



## SarahStorms

a few of my favorites 

We had some white stuff in NC this year, so we took lots of pictures...
My all time favorite is the one with my hubby and Daz. <3


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

I have been loaning horses for a good few years and I have several favourite photos from all of them. Here is a select few. 







































The following ones are ones I edited


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

...and some of my current boy. Love him to pieces  (again some of these have been edited)


----------



## Jessabel

I think this one was taken in 2008. This was back when I was taking lessons and working him several times a week. He's not in this good of shape anymore... :lol:









And this one a couple years ago. I just think his face looks cute in this one. :wink:









Victor last summer after a bath. It must have felt good to get all the winter yuck off.


----------



## CrazyLegs262

Hard to pick just one! 
My mare, Crazy Legs, is the roan. She is 25 (although the pictures were from last year). The bay overo is Ruger. He is 6.

Legs doing Texas T. I love her ears in this pic. 

I love her face in this one.


----------



## Carrie94

I have way to many to post on here!! Here are just a few of the latest ones:











These are a "few" of my favourites from the past year.  I take pictures non-stop too so I already have a pretty nice collection. And of course, my photographic skills get better every year.


----------



## anndankev

I need and auto-like button.

You know, sort of like auto-pilot. 
Set to 'like' every post with pics. LOL

So here are two pairs that I just put together. 

I had asked my daughter to come take pictures of Chief after I just gave him a bath, and asked my son to bring the trailer for the trip to vet coming up.

They came at the same time, both had cameras. I asked them to take pictures of each other taking pics of each other, and then one of Chief at the same time. LOL

Pics of each other taking pictures of each other taking pics:















.
.
.
And then the pictures that they each took of Chief at the same time


----------



## MyFillyAspen

These are a few of my favourites of my 3yo mare Aspen. Shes going to come back into work at the end of next week. The photo's with me on her are from our first ever ride - she was perfect! The photo of me sitting down with her was taken during the Sampson Flat bushfires, at the property we hastily evacuated too. 

I've now owned her for a year


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I also love this photo of Aspen as a young foal


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Here is my favorite of our two blue eyed APHA bay tobi Paint mare Angel.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy

i have so many pictures of teddy its impossible to choose my favorite haha

































^he was licking my leg in that picture:lol:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Love all these pictures guys!

I'm going to add one that I recently rediscovered =)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/69/94/79/6994790d83c67a36fd24720db3825332.jpg

This was taken after my horse's first trail ride ever last November =)


----------



## CAP

Here are my lovely ladies and my favorite photos of them


----------



## anndankev

I saw the first two and went oooooH

Then there was another, I went aaaaaH

Then yet another and went yahhhhh!!


Is that a Billy Cook saddle on the first mare?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My favorite pic of Aires. Just keeping my fingers crossed that he ends up even remotely close to this nice when he's done growing and filling out. This was as a 2yo. He'll be 6 in May.


----------



## CAP

anndankev said:


> I saw the first two and went oooooH
> 
> Then there was another, I went aaaaaH
> 
> Then yet another and went yahhhhh!!
> 
> 
> Is that a Billy Cook saddle on the first mare?



The saddle on the first mare is a Bob's Customs, Duane Latimar


----------



## anndankev

oooh, aaaah, yahhhh


----------



## Rebelwithacause

I have quite a few pictures of my mare, but I have only had her for about 4 months now. I think my favorite pictures are the day that I purchased her, it was one of the best days of my life. I always wanted a horse, and had been saving since 2005 to purchase the one that I wanted. I did a ton of research and "window shopping" when she showed up at my barn and we instantly clicked. I'm not a crier by an means, but I shed a few tears that day


----------



## jaydee

K asking nicely for a cookie
This photo always makes me smile


----------



## Cherrij

As for everyone, there is no single favourite photo... just a couple of them..


----------



## ctec377

My 8 year old gelding:


----------



## Cherrij

ctec377 said:


> My 8 year old gelding:


OMG THE COLOR!! When I win the lottery, I am moving to the states and buying COLORED horses. LOADS of them..


----------



## blueriver

Awesome thread! You folks have some beautiful pictures and beautiful horses. I would like to share on of my favorite pictures of my AQHA cowpony!!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Awesome pics guys! Love seeing all these gorgeous horses!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

A favorite of another of our horses. I see many threads about how to keep white horses white. It's pretty much impossible and they rarely are, but when they are white, they're stunning. Here's our mainly white APHA Paint mare "Lady".


----------



## ihastings

My baby girl Socorra


----------



## DomiStLaurent




----------



## ihastings

This is my mustang, shes three years old .Socorra, she's such a sweet ,smart girl


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

I've got some new favourite pictures from the mini Easter show the stables put on the other day.... 















Last jump:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Unfortunately I had to sell my guy before I moved but he did find the perfect home so I can't be too sad. Here are a few of my favorites while I had him :]
From our ride out to the river and then a week before I sold him he finally let me come hang out with him while he was sun bathing :].


----------



## nicoles

I also have lots of faves, but my most favorite of my gelding, Loki, is this one that his breeder took of him at 13 months. 



I love this pic because I think it shows what a gentle, good-natured soul he is:



This one reminds me of what a butt he can be (found him like this 10 minutes before the trimmer showed up and he was perfectly clean for weeks before):



And this because it reminds me that I annoy him right back 



ETA: Just found this. He really made himself muddy from head to toe just for his trimming and I swear that's a smirk on his face lol


----------



## BloodBay0103

Definitely this one I took this morning. Her ears just look so adorable somehow with their little black tips


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I am really enjoying everyone's pictures! I rode horses as a kid, then spent 29 years focused on being a parent. 

I got back into horses 5 years ago. It all started when I worked with my father in law's horse to drive a buckboard. 








Our KMSH mare Ella, looking good in the spring in her new summer coat...







Our gorgeous Appy, now with a new family...







Riding in Southern Oregon...







And the winter freeze of 2013. I love how the freezing fog formed on the horses whiskers...
[/ATTACH]







And me with my new bareback pad on my mare April last week.


----------



## thispaintisonfire388




----------



## BarrelBunny

This. I'm not quite sure how to explain it, but I will try. 

I'm sure when you look at this picture, you see some unfocused smudges of colors, that, under further observation, slowly turn into the image of a scraggly sorrel; the mane is kinky from being in braids and the middle is partially rubbed off, not to mention the horse has a long neck. Undoubtedly, you see, most of all, the fact there is no bridle or neck rope, which translates into a major safety issue. My ride did not start that way, I assure you.

The day I took this picture, I decided to go on a nice, leisurely trail ride. I hopped on my trusted, prized possession with merely a single split rein which happened to be hanging on the back of my bedroom door. However, the peaceful trail quickly turned into a horror story. There were no monsters or horrible tribulations to speak of, simply the fact that I dropped the only control I had of my mare and was out in the middle of 200 acres without a way to mount my horse again if I were to retrieve my steering wheel, so to speak. Not to mention the property was full of wild hogs and coyotes. Simply put, you would not be able to pay me to walk home, leading a horse or no. So I rode her home...completely at liberty. And she was perfect. There were no monsters trying to nip at her heels, the scenery was too beautiful to take a nibble and it did not occur to her that I was not in control because I didn't have a rope. It was beyond thrilling, empowering. It made me understand -truly -why confidence is so important. That ride is one I will remember -and hopefully never repeat -for the rest of my life.

It is by far my favorite, although not one I am dying to print and frame for it's beauty and quality. In that blurry smudge of a picture, I see an entire decade of dedication, hard work and trust.


----------



## TessaMay

Here are some favorites of my girl Tess.


----------



## hgbtx

My favorite photo of Bella.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I've decided to add some recent photos of my boy =)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/0BOI5iyrDcVjZZuKDhvKc4hqB7SxSCibUEtMmgDgLbc=w594-h791-no

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Xy1sK0nfjGa4Li4sN-KYRUxFT6ZUBMGsuAJldAOe9Tg=w445-h791-no

My took this this a few weeks ago when we went on our first outing of the year...it was awesome!
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Bvb_wPGjxbdvbecSVTQAV7UPTiSqy8ZkyNKJf4-Ha9g=w1407-h791-no


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I'm pretty fond of this one too 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/B8azV_cIAaNi6XWuHpoG_alCXwdo_LjN9TIssYBd040=w768-h643-no


----------



## ctec377

3rdTimestheCharm said:


> I'm pretty fond of this one too
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/B8azV_cIAaNi6XWuHpoG_alCXwdo_LjN9TIssYBd040=w768-h643-no


Great picture! This one is my favorite. He's gorgeous.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Thank you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

me on Dream:










me on George:










me on Sultan, DH on George:


----------



## Cherrij

Now I have new favourites!

Extreme collection on his own free time.. 








Extreme makeover into a Punk horse


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Those are all amazing!!


----------



## ihastings

Here's my mustang she's do sweet and loving and in my eyes an american besuty


----------



## Champagnekisses

This is champagne! I absolutely miss him! He had to be put down in December. We were one heck of a team ??


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Aw, what a sweet picture!


----------



## PaintEqualBlueRibbons

:gallop:I love this pic it's Cey and I and I was giving her a hug and even though it only got Part of us it's still my fav (she looks like she enjoyed it):gallop:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Hey, does anyone know why I can't look at these pictures? Is anyone else having the same problem? 

Whenever I go to look at them it says "permission denied" and it does this for both the old and new pcitures. I'm on the mobile version if that makes a difference.


----------



## Zexious

^The pics are all loading for me!

Not necessarily one of my favorites, but here's a recent pic of Gator <3


----------



## mslady254

Here's Sonny


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Ok, now I can see them! I had to go off the mobile view.

Nice pics everyone! 

mslady24- it looks it you've got an athletic horse on your hands! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

*favorite pics*

just some of my fav pics, :loveshower: Millie, Angel, Buddy, and my very first horse Gramps.
:loveshower:and I forgot Mimi and Suzi snoozin


----------



## BigNickMontana

This is my boy Rowdy.




























He was only 10 months old in these pictures, I think he is going to be a big hoss. 

This was a really special day because it was the first time I got to touch him, that anyone got to touch him. And I got to feed him some grain out of my hand and thus far I am the only one who ever has. 

I miss the little ****** right now, he is up in a mountain pasture with his relatives getting strong and sure footed. 

When I get him back to town and can start working with him I think he is gonna make a really awesome horse.


----------



## SueC

My late mare, early days: She's two, I'm 12, and I was doing lots of groundwork with her to prepare her for her saddle and harness education (and this is the first horse I trained myself):










Winning a bending race at the Byford Gymkhana:











Beach riding at Cosy Corner when she was 27:









Relaxing at age 27:












Next-up, Sunsmart when less than 24 hours old:











When I retrained him to ride after his harness career:










(The saddle fitter hadn't been and the saddle kept sliding, but I liked this photo anyway!)

Learning about large expanses of water:










Harbour riding:










Goofing around:











Playing with the sponge:











And a tribute to his great-grandmother, who taught me a lot and looked after me well. Jumping with her when I was a kid:












My husband pretending to be a Nazgul at Halloween - the one time I could persuade him to get on my horse:


----------



## arabbarrelracer

Rebelwithacause

I love black horses, how tall is she?
Do you still have her?


----------



## arabbarrelracer

This is my gelding Cowboy:runninghorse2:


----------



## Zexious

Stalled Alligator <3


----------



## TripleWRiding

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I love the photos of all of your horses!

This is my 18 year old Arabian x Friesian, Comet. She is itching herself on a tree in the corral.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Great pics!

Welcome to the forum TripleWRiding! Your horse is very pretty, and looks like a character =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## That Friesian

TripleWRiding your horse is beautiful


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Adding a recent pic of my boy


----------



## Kay Armstrong

I'm sort of new to the forum so I'll post a pic of my old guy and my new girl.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I have to say I love looking at my geldings before and after pictures


----------



## blue eyed pony

The photos of the chestnut show her progress, from day two of gentling (she was well handled by her breeder, then sold and... either not handled or handled VERY poorly thereafter. I took her on at 22 months all but untouchable, and a bad rearer) to her second ride 5 months later, to her early dressage education, and then on into the show ring as a 3 year old <3

She's now a beginner's mount and will be 5 in two months and 12 days. I still get invited to ride her to keep her education all tuned up and lovely, and nothing makes me prouder than knowing that I trained my beautiful girl well enough that a beginner can ride her.

The photos of the bay show my old horse, my schoolmaster. The love of my life. Standing, in the show ring, was my last show with him before he retired (and subsequently passed). The jumping "photo" is a video still and I deeply apologise for the quality. I wish it was a better shot because that was my proudest moment with him, soaring over that giant oxer (3'4 high 4'8 wide).


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Great pics everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betty6272

nice horses


----------



## nothingsempty

I haven't had Silk very long, so i'll post one from the day I met her. I tried to scare her with this rubber band balloon and failed miserably.


----------



## gingerscout

I have had my new boy for only a few days as well, and haven't had time to take too many pics yet








but something tells me he's going to be very photogenic


----------



## SarahStorms

Just a few more of my little mare! 
She is a goof :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have a couple new ones to add now:


----------



## gingerscout

out of the 20 or so pictures I took of my new boy the other day, I really like this one for some reason


----------



## lostastirrup

PhantomHorse- Oh My GOodnEsS!!!!! That trail looks terrifying. Incredible pictures. Incredible horse, incredible riding.


----------



## anndankev

Yes, certainly incredible. I love Phantom's posts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

lostastirrup said:


> PhantomHorse- Oh My GOodnEsS!!!!! That trail looks terrifying. Incredible pictures. Incredible horse, incredible riding.


That is the infamous Cougar Rock, which is on the Tevis Cup 100 mile trail. Bucket list item for me for sure!!


----------



## rachelabel

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I love all the pictures! Very nice horses 

I'm going to add a couple recent ones of my boy :loveshower:
Running in the pasture:









This wasn't blurry on my phone, but I'm gonna add it anyway because I think it's cute  This is the look I get when I'm cleaning another horse's stall:









I have no idea why he has 4 ears in this pic lol! This is from a storm rolling in:









And him all tacked up:


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahaah those double-exposure ears look like devil horns


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Blue eyed pony- Lol!! You're right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Here's one of the last pictures I took of Azula before she sold, she's now with a couple who loves her a bunch, this is a pic of Azula with Magik.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I took this photo today of my TB and I think it is fantastic!


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

I love seeing all the pictures of people's different horses. There are some really good shots!!

This is my half arabian Dante. He is a young horse I bought for dressage. So I tried to take some good pictures of him playing around in the arena. I usually think he looks more like a spanish horse than a part arabian but when he moves freely all I see is the arabian, except when he gallops then I see the quarter horse.


----------



## Bondre

Dante is gorgeous! Is he a Quarab? You're right that he looks Spanish - he is so similar to my hispanoarab mare, except Dante has more Arab. Even the colour is similar (but mine is grey but in some light conditions she looks dun). 






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanteDressageNerd

Thank you Bondre. Your mare is lovely! I can definitely see the spanish in her, is she part lusitano or PRE? And yes he is a quarab. I can see some similarities with your mare. I am curious about hispano-arabians. I really like spanish horses and could see an arabian x spanish type being a really nice mix. I've always been more of a warmblood and thoroughbred person but arabian and arabian crosses have really grown on me. They're very smart, sensitive, and have an incredible work ethic. In the right hands they're fabulous horses and really wonderful to work with.

A few pictures of us under saddle from 2 months ago. I love pictures and I'm proud of him.


----------



## SorrelHorse

OMG - That's hard to pick. 

I will post one or two (Maybe three in Selena's case, lol) of everybody.

Leana LIttle - Selena, had her for six years now. Best horse I've ever owned.




























(See, she's even husband friendly. lol)


Zoey



















Spud










Sulli


----------



## phoenix

I have a lot of photos of my horse Phoenix that i like, he's been with me 10 years so i've taken quite a few. 

This one always makes me smile, he's such a goof.









But so handsome,









and this is very recent from our first show. He loves to be involved. I'm the one with the helmet on my arm


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I got some more pictures that I would like to share . Rosie got her first rain sheet for the camping trip we're going on next weekend; it'll double for Wyatt as he'll need it later this fall. And then some shots my aunt took for me while working Wyatt; easiest 3-4 year old I've ever worked with so far :3.


----------



## EliRose

Well I have many favorites.


----------



## Zexious

^What a cute face! <3


----------



## EliRose

He's pretty adorable!

I should add that the fifth picture was NOT taken by me, it was taken by the photographer Nikki Sherman prior to me purchasing him  It's what sparked me to inquire about him - he has a lovely eye when he's not being a grumpy "old" man haha! All of his sires progeny have the side-eye down


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Lovely pics everybody!

ElliRose, it looks like you have the character on your hands lol


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

Just wanted to add some photos of my boy!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

Wow that's a lot of horsies! This is awesome. :loveshower:

If I may, I would like to share some of my favorite. I'm one who also likes the stories behind some of mine rather than how great they make my horses look.


I just really like this one, not a fantastic set up... but boy does Duggan's color pop!







I also LOVE the Camel face he has going on here. This picture always makes me laugh.







This is Duggan meeting Miss May for the very first time. He stood at that door trembling for at least ten minutes before he would even get this close to her (terrible fear of minis, and I have lots of stories to go along with that). It took him another half hour to decide it was safe to go in his stall and inspect her a little more. Now she is his woman and nobody messes with her.







This Unicorn picture is the same day as the above mentioned. I was so excited to actually have a mane and forelock to play with!







This last one is one of my very favorites of Duggan. It's really one of the few pictures I have of him before the age of two. I like this picture for a number of reasons. This was the first day he had ever had a halter on, and that weird little girl in her soccer shorts and flip flops (yup that's me :icon_rolleyes did it all by her self. This had been weeks in the making. I would spend hours on the fence waiting for him to come to me. One day I got down and just put my arms around him and Grandpa happened to walk out and see me doing that, and ran and got a halter. I slowly slipped it on and the rest is history. He was so proud of me and had to take pictures. His camera of choice was an ancient Polaroid. He liked it because you got your pictures right away, not because of the quality. I also love this picture because you can see his signature shadow, which was in every picture he ever took. 
Looking back, maybe it wasn't a very safety oriented day... a lot could have gone very wrong. But I don't care, it is one of the best memories I have with Duggan and my wonderful Grandpa. I so wish he could see us now!


----------



## KLJcowgirl

I have no idea how that picture of me in the yellow shirt got in there... I thought I deleted it. That was a very long day with a very long story! I can't get rid of it though!


----------



## Aylaann15

Sherman. My older appy rescue gelding.


----------



## Aylaann15

Shotgun. 16.2 hh mustang gelding from Nevada.


----------



## Aylaann15

Warner. Bs paint gelding.


----------

